# Aminos and BCAA's make me very angry



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

Sounds stupid and crazy but it is true. I have never taken a dedicated Amino or BCAA supp. I started 3 days ago. And each day for about 8 hours after I take them I am angry as shit. Undeniable. I know when I get into a growing phase I'm angry and horny. I've always attributed that to a increase in natural test and growth hormones. Maybe the aminos and BCAA's are putting me in a exaggerated growth phase. Who knows??


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 8, 2014)

It does sound stupid and crazy........


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

Yup, crazy.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

It's not so crazy. I'm very sensitive to things put in my body. That's prob why supplemts work so well for me. There are many number of things all those aminos could trigger. Although I think it's just growth it's triggering.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Amino acids and BCAAs are found in every protein source.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 8, 2014)

I think u are alone in this one


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Amino acids and BCAAs are found in every protein source.



Uh-oh......


----------



## TylerDurdn (Apr 8, 2014)

Can't say I've ever had that happen to me.

Maybe it's a defective batch of BCAA's


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

I believe you bro. Lol you juice heads.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 8, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Amino acids and BCAAs are found in every protein source.



I know it is crazy, after every meal I eat I am an angry son of bitch..............why is this happening!!!!


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I think u are alone in this one



lol I may be. I always get very grumpy when I'm training hard and growing though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

Protein bars make me wanna kill...this one time...I ate a Zone Bar?....BAM!!! Interstate killing spree.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 8, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I think u are alone in this one



Yep....i consume BCAA's here and there (buy a tub every 4/5 months) and never notice anything like that.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Protein bars make me wanna kill...this one time...I ate a Zone Bar?....BAM!!! Interstate killing spree.



ha... ha....


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 8, 2014)

Branch Chain Anavar Anadrol


----------



## Joliver (Apr 8, 2014)

A-mean-ole acid.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

joliver said:


> A-mean-ole acid.



Right! lol


----------



## graniteman (Apr 9, 2014)

Mmmmk ..maybe time to remove all sharp objects and shoelaces from the premises...


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 9, 2014)

This is ridicuous...


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 9, 2014)

I know aminos are just building blocks of protein. But there is something different about them, other than free form. Because for the last 4 months I rub baby oil all over my face every morning in the shower and not one zit. Now 5 days of aminos and bcaa and quite a few zits popping up on my face. 

"The BCAA supplementation seemed to act as a testosterone booster as well. Testosterone levels rose nearly 50% above the baseline with BCAA supplementation in conjunction with working out, while they dropped about 40% below baseline with just the workouts. The researchers also found that concentration of creatine kinase (an indicator of muscle damage – the opposite of anabolism) was significantly higher without BCAA supplementation"

http://www.allmaxnutrition.com/post-articles/supplements/boost-testosterone-with-bcaas/


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 9, 2014)

From ncbi http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20300014 So they concluded they raised testosterone. So maybe I'm not so crazy.

"The purpose of this study was to investigate whether short-term amino acid supplementation could maintain a short-term net anabolic hormonal profile and decrease muscle cell damage during a period of high-intensity resistance training (overreaching), thereby enhancing recovery and decreasing the risk of injury and illness. Eight previously resistance trained males were randomly assigned to either a high branched chain amino acids (BCAA) or placebo group. Subjects consumed the supplement for 3 weeks before commencing a fourth week of supplementation with concomitant high-intensity total-body resistance training (overreaching) (3 x 6-8 repetitions maximum, 8 exercises). Blood was drawn prior to and after supplementation, then again after 2 and 4 days of training. Serum was analyzed for testosterone, cortisol, and creatine kinase. Serum testosterone levels were significantly higher (p < 0.001), and cortisol and creatine kinase levels were significantly lower (p < 0.001, and p = 0.004, respectively) in the BCAA group during and following resistance training. These findings suggest that short-term amino acid supplementation, which is high in BCAA, may produce a net anabolic hormonal profile while attenuating training-induced increases in muscle tissue damage. Athletes' nutrient intake, which periodically increases amino acid intake to reflect the increased need for recovery during periods of overreaching, may increase subsequent competitive performance while decreasing the risk of injury or illness."


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I know aminos are just building blocks of protein. But there is something different about them, other than free form. Because for the last 4 months I rub baby oil all over my face every morning in the shower and not one zit. Now 5 days of aminos and bcaa and quite a few zits popping up on my face.
> 
> "The BCAA supplementation seemed to act as a testosterone booster as well. Testosterone levels rose nearly 50% above the baseline with BCAA supplementation in conjunction with working out, while they dropped about 40% below baseline with just the workouts. The researchers also found that concentration of creatine kinase (an indicator of muscle damage – the opposite of anabolism) was significantly higher without BCAA supplementation"
> 
> http://www.allmaxnutrition.com/post-articles/supplements/boost-testosterone-with-bcaas/



If you can find the full study that would help more but for now:

1) the article itself is working off some false premises. 

2) the abstract does not mention the treatment protocol for the control group. Until you know that you cannot draw conclusions. 

3) the abstract doesn't mention a control group to see if results were specific to BCAA supplementation on it's own or any protein source that has BCAAs included. Whey for example has an extremely high BCAA content. Would whey protein deli it the same results, more than likely yes (bc of previous studies done on the matter) but this one mentions nothing in the abstract. 

4) the results indicate higher test levels but not necessarily what they came from. You quoted the article not the abstract which doesn't mention the 50% increase of test levels vs baseline. Well what was baseline? Was it a control group who trained fasted? Did all they have was dietary fat and 2 g of protein? Did they have carbs? We don't know anything. 

There's more I can point out but that will do for now. Remember, you're reading an article from a SUPPLEMENT COMPANY WEBSITE. Of course they're going to manipulate results and word them in a way to garner sales and hype. It's marketing at it's finest.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> From ncbi http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20300014 So they concluded they raised testosterone. So maybe I'm not so crazy.
> 
> "The purpose of this study was to investigate whether short-term amino acid supplementation could maintain a short-term net anabolic hormonal profile and decrease muscle cell damage during a period of high-intensity resistance training (overreaching), thereby enhancing recovery and decreasing the risk of injury and illness. Eight previously resistance trained males were randomly assigned to either a high branched chain amino acids (BCAA) or placebo group. Subjects consumed the supplement for 3 weeks before commencing a fourth week of supplementation with concomitant high-intensity total-body resistance training (overreaching) (3 x 6-8 repetitions maximum, 8 exercises). Blood was drawn prior to and after supplementation, then again after 2 and 4 days of training. Serum was analyzed for testosterone, cortisol, and creatine kinase. Serum testosterone levels were significantly higher (p < 0.001), and cortisol and creatine kinase levels were significantly lower (p < 0.001, and p = 0.004, respectively) in the BCAA group during and following resistance training. These findings suggest that short-term amino acid supplementation, which is high in BCAA, may produce a net anabolic hormonal profile while attenuating training-induced increases in muscle tissue damage. Athletes' nutrient intake, which periodically increases amino acid intake to reflect the increased need for recovery during periods of overreaching, may increase subsequent competitive performance while decreasing the risk of injury or illness."



One more actually, this study admits it's a short term study. What happens acutely can differ drastically over longer periods of time. The article you quoted in the other post jumped on that and tried to imply long term results which cannot be done logically. If you want long term results you need a long term stuy.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 9, 2014)

*On another note I just took my Aminos and....................*


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> *On another note I just took my Aminos and....................*



that's good scene. Always makes me laugh


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> One more actually, this study admits it's a short term study. What happens acutely can differ drastically over longer periods of time. The article you quoted in the other post jumped on that and tried to imply long term results which cannot be done logically. If you want long term results you need a long term stuy.



lol you do like to play devils advocate. Even more than me. I just grabbed the first two on google. No two supplements work identical for two people. So what might work short term for you may work long term for me. But you know that. But of course there is going to be truth to that article. Any food, traning, or supp, that helps you get bigger is going to set the stage for higher natural growth hormones. 

Even if it was all bunk, the placebo effect is strong in me. Matters very little what it does, what matters is what I think it does lol. True though. But the placebo effect is true and proven as well.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> lol you do like to play devils advocate. Even more than me. I just grabbed the first two on google. No two supplements work identical for two people. So what might work short term for you may work long term for me. But you know that. But of course there is going to be truth to that article. Any food, traning, or supp, that helps you get bigger is going to set the stage for higher natural growth hormones.
> 
> Even if it was all bunk, the placebo effect is strong in me. Matters very little what it does, what matters is what I think it does lol. True though. But the placebo effect is true and proven as well.



Yes I play the role often, usually to get a point across or to get ppl to think critically. 

Supplements will work through the same pathways in all ppl while individual responses to those pathways may differ as you said. That doesn't change the point I was trying to make though. 

Placebo effect is just that, a placebo. If I told you POB dancing in front of me in pink ass-less chaps helped me set a PR on a squat attempt, would you say that placebo is worth it? I could give you sugar water and tell you it's grown hormone which gave you expectation bias. Would you go out and start buying sugar water bc the placebo effect worked?


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Yes I play the role often, usually to get a point across or to get ppl to think critically.
> 
> Supplements will work through the same pathways in all ppl while individual responses to those pathways may differ as you said. That doesn't change the point I was trying to make though.
> 
> Placebo effect is just that, a placebo. If I told you POB dancing in front of me in pink ass-less chaps helped me set a PR on a squat attempt, would you say that placebo is worth it? I could give you sugar water and tell you it's grown hormone which gave you expectation bias. Would you go out and start buying sugar water bc the placebo effect worked?



There is a reason they do double blind drug trails. Otherwise the doctor would/could affect patients mindset via the placebo effect. 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/articles/d/double_blind.htm

"The double blind method is an important part of the scientific method, used to prevent research outcomes from being 'influenced' by the placebo effect or observer bias."


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe you should run some tren with your aminos.  See if that helps quell the anger.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> There is a reason they do double blind drug trails. Otherwise the doctor would/could affect patients mindset via the placebo effect.
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/articles/d/double_blind.htm
> 
> "The double blind method is an important part of the scientific method, used to prevent research outcomes from being 'influenced' by the placebo effect or observer bias."



Correct, but that doesn't show placebo POSITIVELY affects anything or that it is worth it in the end. A more applicable quote



> Conclusion
> 
> Existing evidence strongly suggests that placebo effects are mostly comprised of bias in reporting and observation and non-specific effects. There is no measurable physiological benefit from placebo interventions for any objective outcome. There is a measured benefit for some subjective outcomes (mostly pain, nausea, asthma, and phobias), but the wide variation in effect size suggests this is due to trial design (and therefore bias) rather than a real effect.
> 
> ...



For the record, I would pay to see POB in ass-less chaps but not bc of the placebo effect but bc I take pics of him and blackmail his ass babaha


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Correct, but that doesn't show placebo POSITIVELY affects anything or that it is worth it in the end. A more applicable quote
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I would pay to see POB in ass-less chaps but not bc of the placebo effect but bc I take pics of him and blackmail his ass babaha



I think your just giving the other side here. You don't really think there is no truth to the placebo effect do you? The mind has enormous influence over the body.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I think your just giving the other side here. You don't really think there is no truth to the placebo effect do you? The mind has enormous influence over the body.



I'm not saying placebo doesn't exist no. I'm saying it has more of a psychological benefit than a physiological one. According to the definition of placebo 

"A substance that has no therapeutic effect"

"A measure designed to calm or please someone"

If you wish to spend your hard earned money on these products or placebos that's your decision. I have other ways personally to spend my money and simply wish to provide relevant information so others can make informed decisions.


----------

